# corel draw: Warum wird Ojekt schraffiert dargestellt?



## schieber (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
eine Frage zu Corel Draw:
warum wird ein Objekt, zb. nach dem einfärben auf einmal diagonal rot schraffiert dargestellt? Was bedeuted das? Wie bekomm ich das wieder weg, bzw. was hab ich falsch gemacht?

mfg
schieber


----------



## schieber (22. Juni 2008)

nochmal nachgefragt..


----------



## ink (22. Juni 2008)

Moin
Darstellungsfehler?
Schonmal die Ansicht gecheckt?
Die Füllart ist korrekt?

mfg


----------



## schieber (22. Juni 2008)

ne, alles ok. Wenn ich ein anderes Objekt einfärbe kann ich das nicht simulieren Ich weis echt nicht wo der Fehler liegt. Momentan kopier ich halt und färb dann die Kopie ein - das geht.


----------



## ink (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm, sorry.
CD liegt schon länger hinter mir, so dass ich kaum noch was weiß darüber.

Frag doch mal den Support von Corel, kann nie verkehrt sein. 

mfg


----------

